# Ranger RSTB bids farewell to senior enlisted advisor, welcomes a new



## Ravage (Sep 22, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/September/100921-03.html

FORT  BENNING, Ga. (USASOC News Service, Sept. 21, 2010) -- Regimental Special Troops Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, honored the change of responsibility between the battalion’s senior enlisted leadership during a ceremony Sept. 14.

Command Sgt. Maj. Edward Noland passed responsibility of RSTB to Command Sgt. Maj. Bradley K. Meyers at Ranger Memorial.

“This Battalion, though only four years old, has a great history of command sergeants major—Dennis Smith, Chris Hardy, Rick Merritt and Eddie Noland,” said Lt. Col. Brian Eifler, RSTB’s battalion commander. “This incredible lineage of some of our nation’s greatest noncommissioned officers continues today with the addition of Command Sgt. Maj. Meyers.”

The mission of RSTB is unique to the Regiment’s three Rifle Battalions. RSTB is the only battalion in the Regiment to have Soldiers in every aspect of the training and deployment cycle simultaneously. 

“No Ranger enters the Regiment without passing through the Gateway—the Ranger Operations Company,” said Eifler. “No mission is developed, planned or executed without Rangers from this battalion being involved. RSTB Rangers are currently deployed to combat in multiple locations around the world and conducting training exercises as we speak.”

Eifler went on to add, “Not just anyone can handle the demands of these responsibilities, but Command Sgt. Maj. Noland has done so with distinction.”

Noland has a history with RSTB that goes back to when the Ranger Operations Company was created. He served as the company’s original first sergeant. 

“He increased its scope and without a doubt, has increased the impact of this battalion on the fight forward,” said Eifler. “[Noland] you leave behind an enduring legacy and we are all better Rangers and leaders because of it. Thanks for your dedication to the Battalion and your loyalty to me. You have protected the colors, you have prepared our Rangers and you have taken the fight to the enemy.”

Noland then went on to talk about the Ranger Operations Company. 

“All Rangers are molded right here in this battalion as there is no better selection and assessment process in the military,” Noland said. “Success is not measured by how many Rangers they graduate; it is measured by the successes of this battalion and the Regiment’s on the battlefield. They are the gateway and the standard bearers for the most lethal fighting element ever assembled.”

Noland concluded his remarks with this message to his Rangers, “I will continue to educate the rest of the Regiment of all the unbelievable talents you bring to the fight. You truly are the tip of the spear and the standard bearers for the Regiment and the Army. Rangers lead the way!”

Noland’s next assignment is as 3rd Bn., 75th Ranger Regiment’s command sergeant major.

As the battalion says good-bye to Noland, it welcomes Command Sgt. Maj. Meyers, who is the fifth command sergeant major to fill this vital role.

“I have known CSM Meyers since our days at 1st Battalion and have always looked at him as a standard bearer NCO,” said Eifler. “He made a big impression on me as a young officer; he was an extremely disciplined NCO that everyone wanted to emulate. That has not changed.”

Eifler went on to add, “His leadership and combat experience is vast and he brings much that will benefit this battalion. CSM Meyers, you are my right arm and you are empowered to speak with my voice. It is great to have you on the team and I look forward to leading this battalion together.”

 *_About the Regimental Special Troops Battalion: RSTB conducts command, control, communications, computers, intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance functions in support of the 75th Ranger Regiment and other special operation task forces in order to enable the execution of joint special operations anywhere in the world.  Additionally, the RSTB provides qualified, trained and ready Rangers in order to sustain the Ranger Force_.


----------

